

RIM calls PlayBook discontinuation ‘pure fiction’ - lambersley
http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/29/rim-calls-playbook-discontinuation-pure-fiction/

======
lambersley
When the RIM-9x0 devices were 'discontinued' it freed up traffic on the
existing Mobitex network. Low traffic = increased reliability.

Can you think of any large bodies that may still use RIM-950 devices on
Mobitex in cases of wide scale network congestion as happened following 9/11?
How about "military, police, firefighters and ambulance services"1 Can't rule
on Office of the President.

I can see something similar happen with PlayBook; a niche market procures the
remaining 300,000 unsold devices and the once toted "iPad killer" moves into
relative extinction.

1\. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobitex>

